# Canary Fighting can you believe it? :o



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.fox61.com/news/wtic-shelton-bird-fighting-ring-0726,0,957947.story
http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/crime/news_wtnh_shelton_police_bust_canary_fighting_operation_200907270720


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Someone posted this yesterday.
Lets hope there are no NFL players involved in this


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Poor things.
Those neighbors sure made some ignorant comments.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*A Singing Fight?*

*I have read the written artical, in this no where was there any one that SAW the birds fight and words like ALLEGEDLY,ASSUME were used. Now lets stop and think.The number of birds in the house is to be 100 this is not any thing to worry about. I know that there are competitions where the males are pick for their singing ability and a female is used to entice the males to sing and it would not supprise me if that was what was going on here.A SINGING FIGHT that the people that were there were attending.So don't get worked up over this.*GEORGE


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

In one of the news videos they stated that some of the birds had eyes missing.
I dont think they were having "singing" contests let alone be betting on them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

george simon said:


> *I have read the written artical, in this no where was there any one that SAW the birds fight and words like ALLEGEDLY,ASSUME were used. Now lets stop and think.The number of birds in the house is to be 100 this is not any thing to worry about. I know that there are competitions where the males are pick for their singing ability and a female is used to entice the males to sing and it would not supprise me if that was what was going on here.A SINGING FIGHT that the people that were there were attending.So don't get worked up over this.*GEORGE


Male Canaries are very aggressive toward each other, George. I doubt it was a singing fight.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

It states clearly cruelty, not audio-terrorism. I wonder whose twisted mind can come up with this ideas of canary, chicken, dog etc. fights.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

plamenh said:


> It states clearly cruelty, not audio-terrorism. I wonder whose twisted mind can come up with this ideas of canary, chicken, dog etc. fights.


and some call us CRAZY?!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, I would ask in this case, what is definition of normal?
Ignoring pain and misery in life? Destroying nature and creatures on the planet?
Egoism, hate, violence, pollution, ugliness are all around. If people accepting this as normal say I’m crazy it’s OK. I would be more worried if they say I’m normal according their standards.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

plamenh said:


> Well, I would ask in this case, what is definition of normal?
> Ignoring pain and misery in life? Destroying nature and creatures on the planet?
> Egoism, hate, violence, pollution, ugliness are all around. If people accepting this as normal say I’m crazy it’s OK. I would be more worried if they say I’m normal according their standards.


*Well said, Plamenh!*


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I think that some of you are going off the deep end, the next thing you know someone will accuse those of us, that have birds with broken wings of cruelity. Look at all the lies that have been said about our birds being flying rats and carriers of disease.*GEORGE


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

george simon said:


> *I think that some of you are going off the deep end, the next thing you know someone will accuse those of us, that have birds with broken wings of cruelity. Look at all the lies that have been said about our birds being flying rats and carriers of disease.*GEORGE


george I would like to think they were talking about these and not our birds >>>


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I wish i could put those 19 people in a cage n watch them fight see how they like it. Im sure they would all give up.!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sick, sick people.


----------

